

The shame of college sports - munin
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/10/the-shame-of-college-sports/8643/?single_page=true

======
tokenadult
Previous submission of canonical URL (no comments):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2996115>

